# Bubblers/airation



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys,

on my 25 gallon with my 5 reds I just put in a bubbler wall thing.

the air pump goes up to 80 gallons and has 2 inputs so ones in my 60 while it cycles and ones in my 25.

the air is creating all sorts of bubbles on the surface. like a cloud of bubbles on the right side of the tank.

is that threatening to my 5 red bellies????

I turned it down a bit.

what should I do>??


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

The bubbles should not really threaten your reds however 5 reds in a 25 gal tank for very long will threaten themselves.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I went down this morning and one of them was floating in the bubbles.

I dont know what he was doing, but hes fine lol.

I took the bubbler wall out though.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

the bubbler wall is even making the bubbles like that in my 60 gallon.

why do they do that lol?

Ill send a pic showing you how much airation I have later


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

No need to take out the bubble wall, it doesnt cause any harm to your fish. Your reds could have just been checking out the bubbles


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

ksls said:


> No need to take out the bubble wall, it doesnt cause any harm to your fish. Your reds could have just been checking out the bubbles


LOL!!!!! jesus christ thats funny.

Here's a disney one:


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

my bubbler is for up to 80 gallons.

is that ok in a 25 though?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

lol its fine but if your worried turn it down a bit.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

ksls said:


> lol its fine but if your worried turn it down a bit.


alright man thanks haha.

UNDER THE SEA!!!! UNDER THE SEA!!!!


----------

